# Which of Bach’s cantatas have a similar sense of drama/tragedy as in the SMP and SJP?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

If any, of course.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Cantatas 6, 105, 102, 25, 22, 23, 106, 21


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

There was a time I used to listen to this everyday:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm all too eager to answer your question

I think of this and BWV 22, his pair of audition pieces for the job at Leipzig, as preludes to the Passions:





IMO the most sublime solo cantata:





The opening chorus of this is very similar to that of the SMP:





One of the greatest of all Bach's works:





The "Es ist vollbracht" aria will remind you of the St. John Passion:





And I don't want to keep posting videos, but for "tragic drama" also check out BWV 12, 13, 199, 21, 46


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> There was a time I used to listen to this everyday:


I think the original setting (Cantata 102) is more powerful.




This chorale setting was the original ending to the St John Passion. In a very slightly different form it ends Cantata 23:


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

The opening of Cantata 6 reminds you immediately of a closing chorus from one of the Passions:


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I'm all too eager to answer your question


And I'm all too eager to listen to your recs. Thanks!


----------

